# The Fangs of Kâ€™aath 6?



## Faf (May 22, 2010)

hello

anyone know if The Fangs of Kâ€™aath 6 was ever published ?
if yes, does it end the story ? (I doubt it but one never know)

regards
Faf


----------



## lazyfox (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately if it *was* published, I've never seen it either. I have the first 5 (which I'm guessing you do too!).  The comics are all adaptations from Paul Kidd's novels of the same name, both volumes (to date) of which are still available.


----------



## Faf (May 23, 2010)

thanks for the info Lazyfox

I was asking as in the back of issue 4 on can see a checkbox to order the issue 6 (which was supposedly being planned to be published in november 1997  )
but it seems they didnt make enough money with it sadly
anyway, I doubt it would have been enough to cover the whole story.

I ordered the novels, at least I should be able to know the rest of it 

kind regards
Faf


----------



## cpam (Aug 30, 2010)

Faf said:


> anyone know if The Fangs of Kâ€™aath 6 was ever published ?
> if yes, does it end the story ? (I doubt it but one never know)


 
I can answer that _very _authoritatively.  No, there was no #6.  #5 was the last issue.  It was intended to go on for some thirty issues or so, one issue per novel chapter (I forget the actual number of chapters at the moment), but a number of things occurred after #5 was printed, most of which involved the changes going on in the marketplace at that time, some of which involving some of the creative people becoming unavailable due to changes in their personal lives.

There were a couple of special *Fangs Of K'aath *stories printed in *ZU*, not directly connected to the novel, and there was a one-shot *Princess Karanam And The Djinn Of The Green Jug *comic, which was an adult story told by Sandhri later on in the novel.


----------

